# temporary service



## Nemanja (Sep 23, 2012)

What is height on temporary service? Does anyone know where to find that is code book? is it same like regular service? 
thanks


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

PSEG has some very specific specs on temp power....I imagine JCPL, ACE, etc have similar specs.


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

if anybody in jersey knows Doug Gibson, about 55y.o. 5-10, 200, used to work for Lighton, from toms river, have him get ahold of me


----------

